# 2006 GTO Header Install



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm doing a heads cam swap. I'm to the point where I'm just about ready to re-install the engine and I was wondering if installing the headers before I put the engine back in would work - It seems that it would be easier in install them and then lower the engine back in instead of doing the job afterward. However, of course, I could be wrong. Has anyone done what I'm proposing and if so, were there any issues with doing it this way? Would it be better and less risky to the headers to install them once the engine is back in? Or, is it possible that this would work?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The passenger side is easy even with the engine in the car. The driver side is the problem side as you need to pass the steering shaft through it. It may be possible to do what you want but it might be easier to get the driver header located in the car before you drop the engine in and then do the passenger side after it's in. That's what I did when I built my motor.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jerry:
I originally thought about doing what you suggested, but I wasnt sure how well that would work. It sounds like that idea is definitely doable as that's exactly what you did. Thanks again!
doww301
Don Wallace


----------

